# "direct rendering: No" with ATI

## Frogzz

Hi  :Smile: 

I am trying to get beryl working and it is working only when i have opengl over xorg-x11, when I do "eselect opengl set ati" I get:

```

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed

Support for non power of two textures missing

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

beryl: glXBindTexImageEXT is missing

beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

this is my configs and errors:

glxinfo 

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x43 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen          "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

#       Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

        ModeLine     "1280x1024@60Hz(VESA)" 62.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "KGAUniversal"              # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DCC"                   "1"

#       Option      "CursorShadow"          "true"

#       Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#       Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        Option "MergedFB" "off"

#        Option "AGPMode" "4"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Option "RenderAccel" "on"

#        Option "MonitorLayout" "NONE, NONE"

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option "DRI"    "true" 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

#        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

grep -P "\(WW\)|\(EE\)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DCC" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

grep -i -P "radeon|drm" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

```

On "eselect opengl set xorg-x11" it is working fine but little slow  :Sad: 

Any idea  :Question: 

----------

## Wojtek_

If you're using ati you should disable aiglx and use xgl.

Cheers,

Wojtek

----------

## Frogzz

I did: 

```
Option         "AIGLX" "false"
```

 and no change  :Sad: 

----------

## Wojtek_

How about "emerge --info"? Did you actually install xgl?

Wojtek

----------

## Frogzz

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.3.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Aug 2007 05:30:10 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 7zip X a52 aac alsa apache2 asf asm bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts boundschecking bzip2 cairo cdr chm cups dbus djvu dri dts dvi eds exif ffmpeg firefox flac font-server ftp gif glitz glut glx gnome gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal howl icu java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas libwww lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng mono mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nfs ogg opengl pam png quicktime rar real samba sdl spell sse sse-filters sse2 ssl svg symlink threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts udev usb vorbis webservices win32codecs wma wv x86 xcomposite xine xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1    emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m     maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

part of Xorg.0.log

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

 *Quote:*   

> 	If you're using ati you should disable aiglx and use xgl.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wojtek

  This only applies to the proprietary ati drivers, not to the open source radeon driver Frogzz is using, AIGLX should work fine with those. His glxinfo output shows that dri is not working which, obvously, is the prerequisite for any 3D desktop acceleration.

```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM 
```

This looks to be the problem; can you check if the kernel module loaded correctly?

----------

## Wojtek_

Frogzz: can you clearly state what graphics car you've got?

Cheers,

Wojtek

----------

## Frogzz

I have:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] 
```

how do i check if module is loaded correctly?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Check the output of lsmod; the drm module is called "radeon" if I remember correctly. If it is present, check dmesg for any messages related to loading the module, check if a device node has been created in /dev/dri and see if there is anything in /proc/dri (it should contain at least one subdirectory with internal information from the module). 

If it isn't, try to modprobe it manually and see if it loads OK. If there are any errors of the type "... symbol ... not found" or if the module isn't itself can't be found, then something is wrong with your kernel installation.

----------

## Frogzz

there is no module radeon bu dri loads ok  :Smile: 

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 628640  0 

fuse                   37140  1 

usbhid                 16148  0 

floppy                 51140  0 

sr_mod                 12452  0 

radeonfb              102976  0 

fb                     40712  1 radeonfb

backlight               4352  1 radeonfb

cfbcopyarea             3840  1 radeonfb

cfbimgblt               2944  1 radeonfb

cfbfillrect             3712  1 radeonfb

uhci_hcd               21260  0 

ehci_hcd               27532  0 

snd_hda_intel         239768  1 

snd_pcm                59272  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18436  1 snd_pcm

snd                    41444  5 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6112  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7432  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

ls -al /dev/dri/

```

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     60 2007-08-06 07:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  12920 2007-08-06 07:45 ..

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 226, 0 2007-08-06 07:45 card0

```

ls -al /proc/dri/0/

```

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 .

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 ..

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 biosversion

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 clients

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 interrupts

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 lock

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 mem

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 mem1

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 name

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 umm

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-06 08:03 vm

```

but still:

glxinfo 

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

```

part of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

...

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

...

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

...

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

...

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

 :Smile:  You have a drm module loaded, but it is the wrong one - your xorg.conf is configured for the opensource radeon driver, but you have the proprietary fglrx module loaded, which is a part of the closed-source driver. You either must configure your xorg.conf for using the closed-source driver (do aticonfig --initial, but backup your xorg.conf first) or remove the fglrx module (rmmod fglrx) and then try again (restart X and see if it works; if not, load the radeon module via "modprobe radeon" beforehand).

The closed-source driver does provide better 3D performance; however, 2D performance is worse when compared to the opens-source driver, it suffers from a number of potentially serious bugs and does not provide aiglx, so you indeed have to install xgl to get compiz or beryl if you want to take this route. The open-source driver gives significantly worse 3D performance, but supports aiglx and generally causes less problems, so I would advise to use this one. In this case, you can unmerge the propietary drivers and so prevent the fglrx module from loading.Last edited by DirtyHairy on Mon Aug 06, 2007 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Frogzz

So if I undersant correctly the close driver is x11-drivers/ati-drivers from portage and open is from kernel, yes? If I'm right I must switch "eselect opengl set xorg-x11" an "emerge -C ati-drivers" or am I wrong?

----------

## DirtyHairy

Yep, essentially you're right. The ebuild for the closed-source fglrx driver is xorg-drivers/ati-drivers. All dri drivers consist of a kernel module that handles memory management (if I'm correct) - this is the drm part - and a X11 module which contains the driver core. All dri capable drivers I know of can work without the drm kernel module loaded but depend on it for 3D acceleration, so no kernel module loaded means no 3D acceleration.

So, if you want to use the opensource driver supplied with xorg (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati), you can safely do "emerge -C ati-drivers". You indeed then have to make sure via eselect that you have choosen the correct opengl implementation (that's xorg-x11 then). The other thing that gives you trouble at the moment is the radeon kernel module not being loaded at X11 startup, but I suppose this is because the fglrx module is already loaded and claiming the hardware (I'm not sure though why that happens, I was under the impression that it didn't get automatically loaded by udev but only on X11 startup, but I may be wrong on that).

----------

## Frogzz

Ok, on the open driver everything is working but beryl is little slow, especialy when firefox is runing. Now I'm trying to get the close one to work ;> and I'm almost there. I installed the XGL because AIXGL is not suported by close driver and now I'm stuck with part of the screen in small resolution (640x480), only lef top corner of the desktop and I can't see other part of it :/

Any idea?

=================

Ok, I solved this one by adding:

```
HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0
```

to xorg.conf

Now I have XGL up and runnign but no direct rendering :/

beryl runs but any effect use 90% of CPU

glxinfo 

```
name of display: :1.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".

display: :1  screen: 0

direct rendering: No
```

part of Xorg.94.log (not in order ;]):

```
...

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

...

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

...

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"

...

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

...

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) LoadModule: given non-canonical module name "glesx.so"

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

...
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 628640  56 

fuse                   37140  1 

usbhid                 16148  0 

radeonfb              102976  0 

fb                     40712  1 radeonfb

backlight               4352  1 radeonfb

cfbcopyarea             3840  1 radeonfb

cfbimgblt               2944  1 radeonfb

cfbfillrect             3712  1 radeonfb

floppy                 51140  0 

sr_mod                 12452  0 

ehci_hcd               27532  0 

uhci_hcd               21260  0 

snd_hda_intel         239768  5 

snd_pcm                59272  3 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18436  3 snd_pcm

snd                    41444  9 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6112  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7432  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

#       Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

#EndSection

#Section "Device"

#       Option     "ShadowFB"                   # [<bool>]

#       Option     "KGAUniversal"               # [<bool>]

#       Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

#       Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]"

#       Option      "DCC" "1"

#       Option      "CursorShadow"          "true"

#       Option      "MergedFB" "off"

#       Option      "AGPMode" "4"

#       Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on"

#       Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

#       Option      "MonitorLayout" "NONE, NONE"

#       Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

#        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "false"

EndSection
```

maybe it's a bug? ;>

----------

